# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  rodine marame

## mina30

U naslovi pise prodaja rodinih marama, pa di se mogu kupiti i kakvi su uzorci?

----------


## Riana

mislim da ih još nema gotovih

----------


## emily

marame su sasivene
jedan uzorak (plava prugasta) mozete vidjeti na uputama za vezanje marame

ima ih jos nekoliko vrsta materijala - roza, bez, svijetlo crveno-bez pruge, svijetlo plava...
samo ih jos moramo poslikati i staviti na portal

uskoro....  :Saint:

----------


## ana.m

Marama je prekrasna   :Heart:  .

----------


## Lapis

Hoće li ih biti za kupiti na ovoj rasprodaji?

----------


## vrcki

i mene zanima rodina marama. ima li ih? i po kojoj cijeni?

----------


## vrcki

nitko? jel toz nači da ih nema?

----------


## apricot

čekaj, poslat ću cure na ovaj topic.

----------


## hildegard

tnx apri.
na žalost marama još nema.
Sve je tu samo još etiketa nema.
Nadam se da će uskoro biti gotove.

----------


## vrcki

hvala na odgovoru! nije mi hitno pa se nadam da će biti kad će mi trebati.

----------


## hildegard

:Smile:  
bumo vikali kad budu gotove

----------


## limunada

Ima li što novo?
Ja bih tako rado kupila Rodinu maramu, a još mi je ostao cca 1,5 mj. do termina.

----------


## emily

marame se mogu kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, uzorke nazalost nemamo na netu, treba doci tamo i izabrati, najbolje u vrijeme kad se prodaju pelene i majice, tj. utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12-16 sati

----------


## limunada

Super!!!  :D 
A cijena je?

----------


## emily

250 kuna  :Smile:

----------


## cuckalica

a kolika je duljina?

----------


## limunada

cijena je i više nego povoljna.  :D

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## emily

> a kolika je duljina?


ima nekoliko duljina marame, ne znam sad napamet koje koliko.
Sutra cu biti u Rodi, pa cu pogledati i tocno napisati, ok?

----------


## ivarica

> cijena je i više nego povoljna.  :D


da budem iskrena, i opravdano je jeftina
marame koje smo lani sile nisu atraktivnih uzoraka, najbolje nazovite na telefon pa da vam ih opisemo   :Smile:  moze mene na 091 586 3717

----------


## limunada

A zašto nema slikica na netu? Meni bi moje cure s posla kupile na poklon, ali bi da ja odaberem boju i pošaljem im sliku na mail. 
Najradije bih Rodinu.

----------


## limunada

> limunada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cijena je i više nego povoljna.  :D
> 
> 
> da budem iskrena, i opravdano je jeftina
> marame koje smo lani sile nisu atraktivnih uzoraka, najbolje nazovite na telefon pa da vam ih opisemo   moze mene na 091 586 3717


Ima li, osim uzorka, još koji razlog jeftinoće?

----------


## ivarica

ne, cijena je takva jer nam je cilj da ih prodamo 
emina ce naci vise lijepih rijeci za nase marame a i popisala je duzine pa ce ih staviti uskoro to
neke su se i prodale pa nek zene napisu komentare   :Smile:

----------


## emily

marame su slijedecih duzina:
2,70 m
4,20 m
4,60 m
5,20 m

boje nisu zarke, kako je ivarica vec napisala, vec svijetlije, blijedje i njeznije (zuta, siva, crvena, plava), ima i prugastih u raznim kombinacijama

nadam se da cemo ovih dana imati i fotke  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

moja frendica je jucer kupila neku sivkastu i odusevljena je!!
kaze da ih neopravdano pljujete i da su skroz ok!  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

ma nema tu mnozine, jednina
JA sam malo kriticnija sto se tice dezena 

 8)

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kakve su nama šanse iz BiH, da ćemo se moći dokopati Vaših marama?

----------


## jacman

Moze li informacija kako bih kupila maramu jer ne bismo cekali rasprodaju. Zazelila sam za rodendan pa mi MM kupuje! :D

----------


## makita

Čekam slike dezena, jel ima šanse da se pošalju u Split? :smajlić koji se šteka:

----------


## bucka

> Moze li informacija kako bih kupila maramu jer ne bismo cekali rasprodaju. Zazelila sam za rodendan pa mi MM kupuje! :D


marame se mogu kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, uzorke nazalost nemamo na netu, treba doci tamo i izabrati, najbolje u vrijeme kad se prodaju pelene i majice, tj. utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12-16 sati

----------


## Školjkica

koliko košta ona najkraća 2,7 i ima li nje u raznim bojama

----------


## emily

cijena je ista za sve duzine

za 15 dana je Rodina rasprodaja,  bit ce i marame i pelene tamo, pa navratite :D

----------


## bebolindra

kupila bih rodinu maramu, onu najveću, od 5,20, ali ne znam kojim putem do nje. ja sam iz pule. i, naravno, barem da mi ih opišete, boje i uzorak. tnx

----------


## ivarica

molim te nazovi sutra od 12 do 16 na 61 77500 pa ce ti evica opisati, ne zelis da ti ja opisujem    :Grin:

----------


## bebolindra

ok, tnx, zovem sutra

----------


## mamuška

treba li se najaviti za uto i čet ili se može samo doći?

----------


## ivarica

obicno se ne treba najaviti ali ajde za svaki slucaj, buduci si stalno tu, ipak mene pitaj

----------


## mamuška

okej, najavit ću se dan ranije.

----------


## emily

za sve one koje zanima rodina marama, podsjecam da je u subotu 15.3. rasprodaja u Zagrebu, na Zagrebackom velesajmu u paviljonu 7a, gdje cete na rodinom standu moci kupiti marame (i pelene, i majice...)  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/

----------


## čokolada

Ne mogu doći na rasprodaju   :Mad:  , da li je prodaja marama ograničena samo na utorak i četvrtak ili se može banuti i drugim danima i u drugo vrijeme tijekom jutra?

----------


## ivarica

necu ti rec da drugi ne procitaju    :Razz:  

prodaju smo ogranicile na ova dva dana jer u medjuvremenu treba i radit, ne samo prodavat. ali za iznimne situacije ofkors da smo otvorene, samo prije pliz nazvati na fixni ili mob

----------


## pomikaki

evo i ja iz pule.
Možda bih kupila jednu za poklon. A te slike, sigurno ih ne bi mogle fotkat  :Smile:  ?
Bebolindra, mogle bi dijeliti poštarinu   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

sve marame koje smo imali sasivene su prodane na rasprodaji

javit cu vam za par dana koliko cemo ih jos imati i kad (neke su nam kod sivalice)

----------


## bucka

meni su marame bas lijepe !(dobro neke vise, a neke manje) i jednu prekrasnu sam na rasprodaji kupila za frendicu koja je nedavno rodila!! :D

----------


## sanjaneo

molim vas, tek sam sada otkrila ove prekrasne funkcionalne marame. mogu li se ikako naručiti poštom jer u rijeci nema vaših rasprodakja. ili nekim drugim putem, jer bi ju stvarno htjela imati. hvala naprijed

----------


## Matilda

Kupili smo Rodinu maramu i nosimo se. Tako uživamo da se ni meni ni malcu ne da van iz marame.

----------


## ivarica

> molim vas, tek sam sada otkrila ove prekrasne funkcionalne marame. mogu li se ikako naručiti poštom jer u rijeci nema vaših rasprodakja. ili nekim drugim putem, jer bi ju stvarno htjela imati. hvala naprijed


sutra od 12 do 16 telefon 01 61 77 500

----------


## Joe

a kada ćete staviti fotke na net?

----------


## čokolada

HOće li biti marama drugi tjedan u RG?

----------


## ivarica

hoce ako ti se ne pokupuju ispred nosa

----------


## čokolada

Ako ne bude kiše došla bih u utorak, mogu li doći i prije 12h? Ne želite čuti M. podnevno urlanje  :/ .

----------


## ivarica

nazovi me prije na mob

----------


## pomikaki

Da li bi mogli neke marame (onako par komada da se može izabrati) poslati na Rodin štand za Dan planeta Zemlje 19. 04. koji će se održati u Puli? Koliko sam shvatila prodavati će se pelene. Marame nemaju veze s ekologijom, ali mogle bi biti ispod pulta   :Grin:

----------


## baby_eve

kupila ja maramu, bas neku cakanu (rekla bi da je boja marelice)

mogu staviti slikicu ovdje, ako uprava dozvoljava   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

ofkors, ne sramimo ih se BAS toliko   :Laughing:

----------


## baby_eve

e voila  :Smile: 

http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1564rj8.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1565jw0.jpg
bilo je i jos nekih plavih isto sa crtama, ali kako ja jos nisam sigurna sto nosim (ja jesam doktori nisu :D) onda je ovo ziher varijanta

----------


## baby_eve

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5531/img1565jw0.jpg

----------


## ivarica

ne stignem ja tako brzo editirat koliko ti mozes lijepit slike u post  8)   :Grin:

----------


## baby_eve

nesto me gnjavi ovo sa slikama, jel vi vidite ok?

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/8788/img1564rj8.jpg

uglavnom 4,60

----------


## baby_eve

a zato sam i mislila da imam problem, soooooori   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Trebam jedan Rodin zagrljaj.

Ima li ih?
Mogu bilo kad nazvati u Gnijezdo?

----------


## leonisa

nazovi   :Smile:

----------


## novipocetak

Pozdrav svima, dali se još mogu kupiti rodine marame i gdje ?

----------


## apricot

Roda, nažalost, više ne proizvodi marame.

----------


## Maslačkica

Da li smijem pitati zašto? 
Neisplativost, tj. nezainteresiranost od strane kupaca?  :Wink:

----------


## renata

nismo bili zadovoljni materijalom kojeg smo uspjeli naci u hrvatskoj, tkali su nam u jednoj tvornici, ali od pretankih konaca nekih bljedunjavih boja, preruzno je to ispalo za nase kriterije. je bilo mekano i dovoljno cvrsto i kvalitetno, ali...
jace smo se posvetili pelenama, to nam je islo kudikamo bolje, a u medjuvremenu su se druge zene/proizvodjaci marama bolje snasle s materijalima za marame

ja sad uopce vise ne pratim kakva je ponuda marama, puno nam je posla i s pelenama. znam otprilike tko ima slingove i ostalo.

----------

